# Scratch the Upgrade for today



## Michael Morris (Sep 30, 2005)

I'm running into severe problems with PHP 5 and vbulletin, not to mention the setup on the tekswork.com server. Until I resolve these satisfactorily I will not be attempting to upgrade php on this server.


----------



## KingOfChaos (Sep 30, 2005)

Better safe than sorry.


----------



## Michael Morris (Oct 1, 2005)

I hear that.  I resolved the problems and may go ahead with the upgrade tomorrow. Right now I'm too tired to do it.


----------



## Truth Seeker (Oct 1, 2005)

Spoony Bard said:
			
		

> I hear that.  I resolved the problems and may go ahead with the upgrade tomorrow. Right now I'm too tired to do it.




*Putting hebral tea, next to the gerbil*


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Oct 1, 2005)

Truth Seeker said:
			
		

> *Putting hebral tea, next to the gerbil*



Gerbil tea?


----------



## Jdvn1 (Oct 1, 2005)

Aren't Saturdays more off-days anyway? As in, the upgrade would affect fewer people?


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Oct 1, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Aren't Saturdays more off-days anyway? As in, the upgrade would affect fewer people?



Pain in the neck for those with weekend and mad notes posting pbp games (I'm looking at you Rystil).


----------



## Jdvn1 (Oct 1, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Pain in the neck for those with weekend and mad notes posting pbp games (I'm looking at you Rystil).



 Well, a) that's still fewer people affected by the lag and 2) it's only an hour or so.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Oct 1, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Well, a) that's still fewer people affected by the lag and 2) it's only an hour or so.



Oh, well, okay. Hee.


----------

